# flicking n flashing



## magic_marty (Feb 3, 2007)

Whats the best treatment for fish that are flashing or as some call it flicking ?

They go up to the pickup tube on the filter or the heater ect... and smack in to it like they have a itch need to scratch..


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't have a definitive answer for you, sorry. I want to watch this thread though.

I will say you will most likely be asked: What kind of fish, do they have anything on them (like white ich spots, wooly looking stuff, etc) and what are the water parameters.


----------



## magic_marty (Feb 3, 2007)

the water parameters are all perfect and the tank has completely cycled.

The fish that are doing it the most are the platys,sword tails, and sometimes the cherry barbs.Visually there is nothing that can be seen, even with close observation i can't see any kind of spots or specks of any kind.If there is parasites witch i think there is they are eather to small to see or under there scales or perhaps in there gills where they can't be easily seen..


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I found this on line, it has a lot of info on flashing and hopefully some answers for you. I saw my goldfish do this (a long time ago) and it was really troublesome to watch and try and cure, which I failed at due to my own lack of knowledge and believing Petco. I knwo better now. I hope you are able to fix it.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-86451.html

I also saw this right in the FishForum. 

http://www.klsnet.com/files/fishchart.htm


----------

